# Using PCIE Gen 2 - cant find any device



## Twardy008 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys,


Am trying to build my first PC with a Asus P8Z68M motherboard

I have managed to get it all going but when I start it up its says - Using PCIE Gen 2 - cant find any device. What does this mean? 

Also, why does the PC beep at me whilst booting up?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

The Bios beeps are there to assist with problems. One beep is normal for startup but any more than that indicate a problem. Count the beep sequence and post it when you post the specs as listed above.


----------



## Twardy008 (Apr 22, 2012)

P8Z68M-Pro
Intel-i5 2500K
16GB RAM

Numerous beeps at start up


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Brand & Model of RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> 
> Count the beep sequence and post it when you post the specs as listed above.


All new builds should be tested on the bench to insure all components are working before assembling in the case. I would recommend doing that now precisely as listed below.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Twardy008 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi guys,


Thanks for your help. I have it all setup and it seems to be running fine 

Except for one thing. Whenever I put the PC to sleep or restart my USB devices disappear?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you updated to the latest Asus drivers especially the USB driver update from 2012?
> ASUS - P8Z68-M PRO


----------

